# Installing phpmyadmin

## timberland

I emerged phpmyadmin...

qnx said "I saw that I have to run a config thing that creates a pmadb database for my and also creates that pma user!!!! (The file that makes it can be found in /etc/phpmyadmin/, it's called phpmyadmin.sql I think). "

This file is no where to be found, and I am unable to login.

Any help or references would be appriciated.

Thanks,

Timberland

----------

## widan

This is what is says at the end of the installation (for 2.9.2, but other versions should be similar):

```
=================================================================

POST-INSTALL INSTRUCTIONS

=================================================================

0. If this is a new installation, create MySQL's grant tables and the pmadb

   database. NOTE: this will change the existing pma password to a random

   string!

     mysql -u root -p < /usr/share/webapps/phpmyadmin/2.9.2/sqlscripts/mysql/2.9.2_create.sql

1. Create config.inc.php. You can use the web-based installer:

   http://localhost//phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php

   Alternatively, use the default config file in libraries/config.default.php

   mkdir /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config

   chmod o+rw /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config

   # if you want to edit existing configuration:

   cp /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config/

   chown -R apache:apache /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config

2. Be sure that the libraries/ directory is not visible. You can use the

provided .htaccess file.

===============

If you are upgrading from an earlier version and are using phpMyAdmin's

features for master/foreign tables be sure to read

  http://localhost//phpmyadmin/Documentation.html#col_com

You will need to perform the ALTER TABLE step yourself.

=================================================================
```

----------

## timberland

Thanks, I am sooo blind!! NOTE TO SELF.. SCROLL UP AFTER THE EMERGE!!!!

THANKS! =)

----------

## LXj

This text should go to elog, but it doesn't. I noted this... a year ago? nobody cares

----------

